# Are Hertz amps decent?



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

Just curious, but , i cant seem to find much user feedback on any of the Hertz line of amps! Lotta people running their speakers! No amp talk! Am i missing something?


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I have used hertz amps before and I really liked it!


----------



## Shapin (Jun 23, 2015)

It is true that the HDP line is actually PPI in a nicer case?


----------



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

Which one did you use? Why did you like it?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

No it's not true. The boards are not even layed out the same. It's more BS. 
All you have to do is look at them and you see caps moved around and much better parts.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I have not read a bad review of hertz amps, info on them is sparce, but whats there would lead me to believe they'd be money well spent.


----------



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

Here we go! Some actual feedback! Cause i heard the same thing! Howbout the spl line? Are they made by hertz or are they just a rebrand! The 3001 has 150amp fuse rating.. Doesnt that seem low for a 3000 plus watt amp?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I know the big one is a monster. Don't know about the rest but everything else does what it says.


----------



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

Im assuming these are not made in italy though rite? Not that i care


----------



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

You refering to the hp 60001, DD?


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

gsWes said:


> Which one did you use? Why did you like it?


To be honest it was so long ago I can't truly remember, lol!! I just know they are good amps, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Shapin (Jun 23, 2015)

I know that someone said that BS on HDP amps, and i found it: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1513906-post169.html


----------



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

I saw that same post a while back!


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

The 15k. Made in china


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm running a HDP4 on a set of mille legend mlk165.3 comps, went active with a DSP over the weekend but was running it bridged with passives since I picked them up in about September.

I think the amp is better than decent, although I bought it in a bit of a hurry, and might now have gone with an alpine PDX-F6 for a few less bucks (on the aussie market anyway). I auditioned the milles on a sound board at a local supplier and they were using a HDP4 to power it and I was very impressed, so it was an easy decision!

Running it bridged with passives was definitely way more power than the speakers could ever need, and similarly running it active with mids and tweets on each channel it's still a lot of power. 

But it's a shame there ain't a whole lot of info about them out there, other brands are much more of a known quantity. I won't say buy one just because I did and it will help to confirm I made the right choice. But if the price is right, they are pretty sweet.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Shapin said:


> It is true that the HDP line is actually PPI in a nicer case?


pretty much just a different input stage to have the controls up top vs on the side, and some different parts.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ive installed a good amount of them. their best feature is their looks and footprint. other than that, theyre way overpriced.


----------



## Pgdsm (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a hdp4 powering hsk6.5 and rear channels bridged powering a slim alpine 12 
No issues


----------



## pdc001 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm currently running the HDP 5-channel for over a year now and no problems whatso ever. Fires up every time.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Shapin said:


> It is true that the HDP line is actually PPI in a nicer case?


Yes, it's true.


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

It's a shame Hertz don't have a Jim Walter equivalent on these forums that could tell us in great detail exactly what they changed or improved on the design other than cosmetics and top dials, if they changed anything that is. 

at about au$125 more than a PDX-F6 I definitely won't be recommending them to anybody without knowing more about them other than a Russian language review that seems to have gone dead now.

But I definitely won't be tossing my HDP4 in the trash either


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

ninetysix said:


> It's a shame Hertz don't have a Jim Walter equivalent on these forums that could tell us in great detail exactly what they changed or improved on the design other than cosmetics and top dials, if they changed anything that is.


They do... however Youssef Phillips is rarely on here. He is our U.S. tech support and then there is Dobslob (Doug Dobson), who is also on here occasionally.

I'll ping both of them and see if they can give any info to the DIYMA crowd. I know this is a non-standard business platform for audio companies, but we will see if they can make a little time for us.


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> They do... however Youssef Phillips is rarely on here. He is our U.S. tech support and then there is Dobslob (Doug Dobson), who is also on here occasionally.
> 
> I'll ping both of them and see if they can give any info to the DIYMA crowd. I know this is a non-standard business platform for audio companies, but we will see if they can make a little time for us.


That would be awesome :thumbsup: it's always great to hear from an insider with honest technical details of a product.

Standard business platforms certainly are a-changin' over time. People might demo some speakers or amps at a shop, go home to think about it, do some googling.... Wade thru the websites trying to sell you the item, then find some actual discussions on the product... And if the biggest volume of discussion revolves around the product being a clone of something older, cheaper and is possibly inferior to competing products at the same price point... well they'll have second thoughts even if their ears loved it.


Cheers


----------



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I've pm'd both of my main contacts and posted this in the EM group... We will see what happens. Fingers crossed-


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Dave.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> Hi Dave.


Hello my friend!


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

edzyy said:


> Yes, it's true.


Did you even look at them? You can't see the difference? 
The way you think, every sub that uses the Ti basket is the same.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> No it's not true. The boards are not even layed out the same. It's more BS.
> All you have to do is look at them and you see caps moved around and much better parts.


How do you know the parts are much better? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

how do you know they are not? Either way, anyone not blinded by bs can tell they are not the same.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> how do you know they are not? Either way, anyone not blinded by bs can tell they are not the same.


You can't answer my question? I never claimed they weren't better. You are the one making claims that they are. So again, how do you know they are better? Have you looked up the spec sheets of each individual part from both amps and compared them? Have you ever even used one of these amps? Have you ever even used one of the ppi/nvx ones?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Im not doing this with you again. Your lack of experience does not deserve my time.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> Im not doing this with you again. Your lack of experience does not deserve my time.


Sounds like your dodging the question. I guess you bit off more than you can chew with that first comment. Good to know.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

also, what experience? from what i have gathered since you have joined here, you havent owned or installed any of the amps in question. nor do you have any experience to say which one has better internals just from looking at a picture of the two. silly ddfusion is silly


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

I was considering the Hertz amps and heard them. I didn't compare them to anything else, but on their own they were fine. I was turned off by the brand when they were selling "made in Italy" when they were obviously using common Asian boards. I don't care where the boards are made, but that they were not honest bothered me. John


----------



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

Uh ohh!! Drama! I was askin for some reviews! Lol


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't think hertz has ever claimed made in Italy. They started out as a lower cost brand for electromedia. 
If this amp was made in Italy it would be 4 times the cost

Op look for yourself. I don't know why hertz gets so much grief. 
I'll tell you there is more love for the brand than dislikes.


----------



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

To me they look great! Just wanted some first hand user reviews! I have looked and unless you speak italian there isnt much!


----------



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

In fact im probly gonna use 2 or 3 of them! Just needed a little help handing over the cash.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Well you have 2 sides. 
The ones that have one and like it
The ones that don't and think it's a PPI even though they are obviously different.


----------



## gsWes (Feb 15, 2014)

Wich is funny to me cause it seems like everyone on here loves ppi stuff anyway! Even if they were similar!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gsWes said:


> Wich is funny to me cause it seems like everyone on here loves ppi stuff anyway! Even if they were similar!


Yeah but would you pay 500~ for a ppi?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sensarmy (May 25, 2014)

DDfusion said:


> Well you have 2 sides.
> The ones that have one and like it
> The ones that don't and think it's a PPI even though they are obviously different.


Define "obviously" because the internals look very similar to me. Do you work on amps? Do you have actual experience in this area?

I'd like to hear TrickyRicky's opinion on this.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

i haven't heard hertz amps, but i have heard plenty of hertz speakers, and based on what i've heard i'm gonna guess i wouldn't like the amps.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

sensarmy said:


> Define "obviously" because the internals look very similar to me. Do you work on amps? Do you have actual experience in this area?
> 
> I'd like to hear TrickyRicky's opinion on this.


Just look at it. Look where the caps are. Look at the parts. 

Keep in mind how Elipision has a history of copying amps and dumbing them down.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sensarmy said:


> Define "obviously" because the internals look very similar to me. Do you work on amps? Do you have actual experience in this area?
> 
> I'd like to hear TrickyRicky's opinion on this.


Considering he dodged my question, I'm going to assume he will do the same with yours. Hell, I don't even think he does his own installs 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sensarmy (May 25, 2014)

DDfusion said:


> Just look at it. Look where the caps are. Look at the parts.
> 
> Keep in mind how Elipision has a history of copying amps and dumbing them down.


"Just look at it" 

I can't tell if you're trolling or serious. I have experience with hertz or the internals of amps but when i look at them i see very similar amps. Is "parts" a technical term when i comes to electronics?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sensarmy said:


> "Just look at it"
> 
> I can't tell if you're trolling or serious. I have experience with hertz or the internals of amps but when i look at them i see very similar amps. Is "parts" a technical term when i comes to electronics?


It's not like he, or any of us know the specs of said parts and how they sound together. What I do know is that I have used both multiple times. Both didn't impress me. Hertz looks pretty good but it's way to overpriced for what it is. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

I couldn't tell a good part from a bad part, unless it has been on fire. I don't know how much difference a 5 cent part versus a 50 cent versus a 5 dollar part will have on sq. My guess is that it won't be much as long as you don't try and have parts do things they can't. Longevity might be an issue with cheaper parts however. Like I said, it sounded fine with no noticeable issues (hiss, veiling, loss of extreme highs and lows etc.). The dealer and various paperwork said "Made in Italy" as a reason for the price. I didn't even know about PPI, NVX, Soundstream etc. when I heard the amp. I ultimately chose an Alpine PDX-V9 and later a JL 1000/5, much closer in price to the Hertz than PPI etc. I think this is turning into more about "favorite brand" as opposed to sq. If you are ok with paying more for brand a versus brand b for a "possible" difference in sq, go for it. For me, I prefer honesty in advertising and am willing to pay when there is proof of a being better than b. JPS


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> pretty much just a different input stage to have the controls up top vs on the side, and some different parts.


Not hertz but... I think these two sound slightly different but without a blind balance side by side quickly switching between them, it's very hard to say which sounds better.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

To my totally untrained eyes... The boards look different

One is blue... One is green.... Plus numerous other changes

I just think it's sad that being compared to or based off of a PPI product is a bad thing. Maybe it shows my age but didn't PPI use to make some of the best amps on the market! Crazy that's almost 30 years ago..... 

I was considering using the hearz HDP in my Miata which will hopefully be a summer project. Leaning towards alpine's PDX line due to stack ability.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Viggen said:


> To my totally untrained eyes... The boards look different
> 
> One is blue... One is green.... Plus numerous other changes
> 
> ...


Color is an extremely simple change. The only difference is see besides exact part types, is the adjustment dials moved to face up, and one capacitor is moved slightly to the side.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1fishman said:


> Not hertz but... I think these two sound slightly different but without a blind balance side by side quickly switching between them, it's very hard to say which sounds better.


When I had the two and had the voltage matched to a hundredth of a volt, they sounded practically identical to my ears. No way in absolute hell would anyone be able to identify one or the other.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I've spoke with a few folks from EM as well as other vendors that carry EM products. 

Ultimately there is no winning in this thread. Everything will be argued/debated. 

Very few people on DIYMA (myself included) are electrical engineer's or have a knowledge level high enough to intelligently debate the components utilized on either product and tell you which one is better/worse and in what areas. Getting into such conversations is toxic in nature an undermines the industry and this community IMO.

Rather than argue about products that share the same design or certain components, lets get back on topic and stick to what the OP was asking.



gsWes said:


> Just curious, but , i cant seem to find much user feedback on any of the Hertz line of amps! Lotta people running their speakers! No amp talk! Am i missing something?


As a vendor and user of Hertz amps I can say that I've had very limited issues with them and at their price point, I think they are a fantastic product that will complement any entry level, mid-tier, or high end system. 

Full disclosure, I have had one that developed noise issues and one that was DOA. I am not a huge fan of their input layout. I do feel that they look nice/classy and they give the installer significant options to be creative when getting custom. I also like their footprint for the most part. 

As a side note, every brand has product hiccups and flaws. I've had issues with every brand that I've installed or carried. I will say that I've had far less issues with EM products than any other vendor and I've received better customer support from them to resolve issues than any other vendors. 

People will say that Hertz is overpriced compared to other products. I think you need to look more at the support provided and at the warranty timeframe before saying that product "A" is overpriced compared to product "B".

There is always a difference between the best price and the best value, if you aren't able to understand this, then Hertz may not be the brand for you. 

End rant.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> When I had the two and had the voltage matched to a hundredth of a volt, they sounded practically identical to my ears. No way in absolute hell would anyone be able to identify one or the other.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Great to read this. One day I'd like to get a fast switching device and play around with some amps. 

When my son saw a bunch of amps in my garage (JL HD, Arc XDi 2, SS Ref, PPI ...) he ask which sounded best. I told him, it's hard to tell, but to me the one I listen to at night always sound best.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1fishman said:


> Great to read this. One day I'd like to get a fast switching device and play around with some amps.
> 
> When my son saw a bunch of amps in my garage (JL HD, Arc XDi 2, SS Ref, PPI ...) he ask which sounded best. I told him, it's hard to tell, but to me the one I listen to at night always sound best.


Listening at night is awesome. But if you want I can send you the switcher after Taylor is done with it

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Color is an extremely simple change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sorry, my color comment was suppose to be full of sarcasm but it didn't come across that way 

I figure even the angle of the pic could change the color of the board


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Listening at night is awesome. But if you want I can send you the switcher after Taylor is done with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


That would be great. Looking forward to reading his results.


----------



## ultraspecf (Feb 1, 2016)

New here but this has been on my mind also. Ive been looking at an HDP 5 myself and was wondering if they are any good. Seems as if a lot of people are running the PDX V9 for a 5 channel instead.


----------



## alexRGR (Nov 24, 2015)

I've own or owned a PPI 900.4, SS TN4.900 and a Hertz HDP4 and the Hertz is in another category of output and sound quality. The PPI 900.4 is a very warm amp with great power, the HDP4 I put in a similar category to the JL HD600/4 or Arc Audio 600.4. Sound quality is significantly better with the Hertz amp.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

alexRGR said:


> I've own or owned a PPI 900.4, SS TN4.900 and a Hertz HDP4 and the Hertz is in another category of output and sound quality. The PPI 900.4 is a very warm amp with great power, the HDP4 I put in a similar category to the JL HD600/4 or Arc Audio 600.4. Sound quality is significantly better with the Hertz amp.


with the same setup, in the same car? how long between switching?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> with the same setup, in the same car? how long between switching?


#troll lol


----------



## alexRGR (Nov 24, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> with the same setup, in the same car? how long between switching?


On a Harley Bagger --- same set up, A/Bing them with a Kenwood 998 pushing a set of HAT 6.5's and Hertz 6X9's, deciding which one I wanted to run. I still have the HDP4 on the bike and have the TN4.900 sitting on the shelf. I got not issues running any test for you guys. I thought for the money the PPI/TN4.900 were fantastic and they had a "warmer" sound. The Hertz was easily louder and better SQ and on a bike you need volume. I've tried other speakers with both amps and each time came back with the same conclusion.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

alexRGR said:


> On a Harley Bagger --- same set up, A/Bing them with a Kenwood 998 pushing a set of HAT 6.5's and Hertz 6X9's, deciding which one I wanted to run. I still have the HDP4 on the bike and have the TN4.900 sitting on the shelf. I got not issues running any test for you guys. I thought for the money the PPI/TN4.900 were fantastic and they had a "warmer" sound. The Hertz was easily louder and better SQ and on a bike you need volume. I've tried other speakers with both amps and each time came back with the same conclusion.


one being slightly louder than the other, did you verify output voltage was the same when setting gains?


----------



## alexRGR (Nov 24, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> one being slightly louder than the other, did you verify output voltage was the same when setting gains?


I did not measure the input or output voltage as this was swapped minutes from each other and gains were set on both amps using a SMD DD-1. It wasn't simply that one was louder than the other, one sounded better than the other. I'll share something else, a friend and myself each have/had the TN4.900 in our bikes, I end up with the HDP4 and tell this guy he needs to get one as the output is significantly louder than the TN4.900. So he gets it and agrees, this amp has better SQ and plays much louder, but the TN4.900 had a warmer richer sound. Remember we're on bikes so the rules are a bit different - we don't have subs, charging system limitations, etc. Ultimately he says I get better low end from the TN4.900 and I'd rather that then the louder output from the HDP4.

I don't post much here but check my first post. It's on a thread regarding the PPI 900.4 and asking if any of the clones were better than others because I had read about the Hertz being the same amp and wondered if anyone else had a "better" version because truly the HDP4 amp has better SQ and plays louder. I've checked dozens (JL C5's, Focal K2, DD Audio VO 6.5's, etc) of speakers swapping out both amps to see which one I liked better and every time I've stayed with the HDP4.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd have a hard timing justifying the difference in price between the Hertz HDP, PPI Phantom/SS TN and NVX amps. My bias is purely cosmetic as I think the PPI's are hideous and I also have a minor case of arachnophobia so, no SS for me.

That leaves me a choice between the Hertz and NVX. Again, at road speed (where we spend 95% of our time in vehicles), I seriously doubt I could tell any difference whatsoever between the two. The Hertz has controls on top, which is a very handy feature. But, the NVX is very understated and simple, which I also like. 

So, I'll save a few dollars and go for the NVX. Even though performance wise, I don't think you could go wrong with any of these similar, SMT buildhouse designs. 
One minor note though, current PPI is simply a name owned by Epsilon. Don't expect any connection to the creative minds and quality that made them a legacy brand all those years ago. The closest you can get to original PPI is current JL Audio.


----------



## Proboscis (Mar 15, 2016)

interesting read, i have a Hertz HDP-5 on my list to drive my 2.1 active set up on my current 2015 Tundra crew max build.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

I have three Hertz SPL show HP802 stereo amps. Class AB, 330 watts RMS into 4 ohms. They are monsters and completely fricking awesome. 7.5 kg each, damping factor 500. They sound sensational and have more power than I'll ever need. I don't think I'll ever replace them. They are so solidly built and overengineered they should last forever. The gains are dialed back so they don't fry my speakers if when we are sitting around a campfire some drunken idiot friend jumps in the car and turns it up to 11. They have so much power on tap the chances of clipping them are zero. 








Hertz car audio systems | The Sound Experience


Hertz produces high-performance car audio systems driven by research: V-cone®, Boundary Free Surround Tetolon Fibre, Rotary High Frequency Contour



www.hertzaudiovideo.com





But I did get them for half price. AU$600 ea. If I was to replace them all and I had to pay full retail i'd probably buy a Helix C four and C one. In Oz two hertz 802's are a couple of hundred bucks more than a C four.

If I go active with my current speaker setup ill need 4 more channels. I'd be buying a C four.

Oh and i'm running:

helix ultra DSP
front speakers Hertz Mille MLK 1650.3 legend -2Way
rear speakers Hertz Mille MLK 165.3 legend - 2Way
subs are two Hertz EBXF20.5 - 8" Enclosed Subwoofer boxes run parallel off one of the amps


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> ive installed a good amount of them. their best feature is their looks and footprint. other than that, theyre way overpriced.


@SkizeR i havent seen US prices but in OZ the helix C four and two hertz HP802s are about the same price. Have you had a listen to either of them. My HP802s are insanely good (see above) and in Oz good value. I could probably another 2 for AU$1000 ea which is US$700 ea. So A helix C four would probably cost me AU$200 more than a pair of SP802s. I suspect the c fours would sound better but power and dynamics they'd be similar. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh any other intelligent informed or comical opinions welcome


----------

